

ProofPeer – Collaborative Theorem Proving - purzelrakete
http://www.proofpeer.net/

======
clarus
Nice project!

I wonder how does this compare to the GitHub + package manager combo. Using
these tools, platforms like Ruby or Node.js became massively collaborative. To
me proof development is similar to software development, so it should work as
well. By the way, Coq will soon get a package manager based on OPAM:
[http://coq.inria.fr/cocorico/CoqDevelopment/CRGTCoq20131126?...](http://coq.inria.fr/cocorico/CoqDevelopment/CRGTCoq20131126?action=AttachFile&do=get&target=slides-
braibant.pdf)

~~~
auggierose
While proof development shares A LOT of traits with software development, it
is not the same. For example, proof development also shares A LOT of traits
with writing an academic paper. I think Github + package manager is definitely
the baseline to beat, but I believe something much better is possible when
focusing on the particular case of a collaborative theorem proving system. It
might even turn out that this particular case is not that particular at all.
:-)

------
unignorant
Cool project! This is a really promising area of research.

Our group at Stanford recently published some early work that shows how a
different kind of large-scale collaboration, via MOOCs, can be combined with
theorem provers towards pedagogical ends.
[http://hci.stanford.edu/publications/paper.php?id=260](http://hci.stanford.edu/publications/paper.php?id=260)

~~~
auggierose
Very interesting work, I just looked at your paper. I like the idea of the
proof cache which improves the individual user experience exploiting the
collaborative setting; although I am not sure how this could be generalized to
more general automation than the kind of term rewriting based search you
describe.

Did you grade student derivations in a binary fashion, i.e. correct /
incorrect, or did you also take into account especially "pretty" derivations
or something like that?

------
drewhk
I started working on a very similar idea half a year ago -- with machine
learning and everything (my domain was proofgraph.org). I had to suspend it
since it is larger than a one mans freetime project. I am very glad that
someone started with a similar idea!

Will it be open source? I would be happy to contribute (I work full-time with
Scala).

~~~
auggierose
Yes, it will be open-source, and we will host it at
[https://github.com/proofpeer](https://github.com/proofpeer) .

We will start coding full-time on it around February 2014.

If you want to collaborate, send an email to contact@proofpeer.net, or just
follow us on Github.

------
mori32
Woo Edinburgh!!

~~~
auggierose
Yep, Edinburgh rocks. ;-)

